# Score done with Sibelius LASS soundset



## Steve Martin (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi to the forum,

I am trialling the Sibelius LASS soundset.

The score is just a very simple melody in C minor using the LASS Legato/Portamento Full string sections only. The brass, woodwind and harp are from the VSL Special Edition. I do have another Sibelius score that uses other articulations besides Legato, but I need to get into them and do some work.

The audio file was exported straight from the "export" audio function in Sibelius 6, and I then turned it into an mp3 using an encoder that I have in Cakewalk Home Studio.

The score is here:

http://www.sibeliusmusic.com/index.php? ... eID=151951


and the mp3 is here:

http://www.box.net/shared/bz00enx0t2

Just editing this post. The better version of the mp3 using the Live Tempo function of Sibelius 6 is at this link here:

http://www.box.net/shared/mhv4iafd2j


Hope it sounds Ok to you all out there.


best,

Steve.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 9, 2009)

The beginning is a near direct lift off of Williams "Seven Years in Tibet" theme. If intentional, you should at least mention it.


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Aaron,

thanks for your comment. Yes, the music was directly inspired by John Williams Seven Years in Tibet - it's one of my favourite pieces of Johns, and the music was more an exercise to write in a melodic style that was similiar to the piece. I've listened to this piece of music quite a few times, and it's had a very strong influence on me. I love his orchestration in this particular music, but my music, is, unfortunately, no match for his!

I looked at what John had done melodically, and some of his techniques, and employed them in the melody to see if I could get a similiar melodic effect. Of course, my attempt is no way any where near as good as John W could ever get.

The opening bars use his harmonic progression of going from C minor/B minor/Bb minor and so on, and then it branches off into my own progression.


Thanks again for your comment,

Steve :D


----------



## Jaap (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Steve,

The composition itself is very nice, but I miss some "humanity" in the piece. It feels very static on the expressions and tempi and feels like LASS is not used to its full extend.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes it is static but that is because it is a direct notation output that is not compareable to a sequencer rendering of course. For what it is it is very nice imo.


----------



## leslieq (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice composition. Your over-zealous dynamic markings only goes to show how much additional information midi programs require in order to achieve anything even remotely humane about a rendering. For a live performance score, you'd loose at least 8 out of 10 of your dynamic markings. You might want to use the 'hide' functionality in Sibelius if you want certain things to be software-performed but not visible.

This is how amazing the human mind is... it can process all these ebbs and changes in a musical line from pure 'feel' (subjective or objective). Long live real musicians.  

Have to agree with Hannes_F about not being comparable to a sequencer rendering.

Nice one

Just a couple of notes on your orchestration:
- You might want to set the clef for the cello part to Tenor clef. At least until bar 21. No one (except violinists, flautists, clarinetists and keyboards/harpists) likes too many ledger lines.
- Your harpist will have a really tough time. The pedal changes are very complex and very often. How many notes are in those last harp chords?!?! Haha


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Hannes,


thank you for your reply and thoughts.

Yes, I do believe I know what you are meaning here.

And in regards to your comment about music composition writing, I do agree here also with you that this is where the most important part is, and, in reality, that's what notation programs are originally for - Writing, and to make the whole process easier and faster, and I love Sibelius for doing just that. 

What I really like with the added benefit of new soundsets, and the vst ability that Sibelius, as a notation program, now has, is that it can now play back really high quality samples, and this makes it easier to get a more realistic idea of what the end product could sound like. The soundset also frees up time that would be spent on adding midi messages and key switch messages on your score, which helps speed up the writing progress when you are using a sample library. 

I would most likely use this end result that I posted possibly for a "demo" to show to a person interested in a performance of the music.

It was a interesting project to give the new soundset a whirl, and I did enjoy the process. I was also quite pleased with the end result, especially after I gave the Live Tempo function a go, and now I know how to use it quite well.

Thanks again for your comments Hannes. 


best,

Steve :D


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I did not mean to discourage you or anyone from what you are doing, on contrary working with samples is fascinating technology-wise.

However if you use what you have in the mindset of "a demo is a demo" and put your energy into getting your work being played on stage instead of endlessly fiddling with libraries, controls, reverbs, EQs, sequencers and whatnot, I would consider that to be quite _wise and straightforward._


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Hannes,


Thanks kindly for your comment, and let me assure you have not discouraged me at all :D !

It has all been good feedback from everyone in this thread, and it's real nice and I have greatly appreciated greatly all the people in this thread that have taken the time to stop, and listen, and post a comment.

thanks to everyone!

best,


Steve :D


----------

